# Convair Model 200.



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)

Convair Model






44

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)

This figure from the 1972 Convair Model 200 proposal shows the installation and actuation of the 3BSN. On the Convair design, the rudder actuator would have been mechanically coupled to the yaw control bearing on the engine. On the X-35 and F-35, the engine swivel motors are controlled by the digital flight control system. The basic actuation scheme of the nozzle is identical to the X-35, including the loop in the fueldraulic line to accommodate the swivel motion.


----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2018)

Wow. Thanks for posting.


----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)

IN test

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm not much chop with project aircraft - but did Tony Stark make a model of this or something similar, although the vertical fin appears to be is missing? Ran outta glue maybe?
I think it was Iron Man 2 I was watching...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 29, 2018)

> but did Tony Stark make a model of this or something similar, although the vertical fin appears to be is missing? Ran outta glue maybe?



Looks like the X-36 tailless UAV, Graeme:

McDonnell Douglas X-36 - Wikipedia

X-36 Image Gallery


----------



## Zippythehog (Dec 29, 2018)

Are you in the photo of the proposal mock-up?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks Grant! So no missing fin then. Cheers


----------

